# MP3 aufnehmen von einer DVD



## planb2000 (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen, ich möchte von einer Musik DVD (live mitschnitt eines konzerts) nur eine audio-datei erstellen, am besten *.mp3.
Was ich bisher probiert habe ist alles unbefriedigend, gibt es ein programm wo ich meine DVD im PC laufen lasse und das dann die Audio - Tracks aufnimmt?

Bisher probiert:
Mit dem Programm "Super", welches übrigens echt super ist ;o) habe ich die *.VOB Dateien in *.mp3 Dateien umgewandelt. Das hat soweit funktioniert, nur werden für jedes *.VOB file auch ein mp3 file erzeugt. Mit mp3join habe ich dann probiert die Dateien zusammenzufügen, jedoch sind lücken entstanden, ich hab keine Ahnung warum....

Deswegen hier mein Hilferuf!

Vielen Dank für einen Tip.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Sadi al Wadidrah (8. Juli 2008)

du könntest die Videodaten in einem Videoschnitttool, wie zB. Adobe Premier etc. zusammensetzen und nachher nur die Ausiospur exportieren.

Haben die gerippten Vob-Dateien vollständigen Sound? Wenn nicht, liegt das möglicherweise am Kopierschutz. Ev. SmartRipper ausprobieren.

grz


----------



## sight011 (8. Juli 2008)

@ planb2000 Was du suchst ist ein Sequenzer Programm 

Und wenn das eine einmalige Aktion ist, für die du das P. brauchst, empfehle ich Freeware, es gibt das Programm Audacity.   klick hier


Dieses soll sehr gut sein und ich glaube das es einige LEute in dem Forum gibt, die ein wenig support leisten können, ich könnte es auch probieren da eigentlich alle Programme gleich aufgebaut sind.



@ Sadi al Wadidrah: Meinst du nicht auch das er es mit nem Sequenzer besser hinbekommen wird? Mit dem oben genannten Programmkann er entweder

1. Den Sound der DVD aufnehmen & schneiden.

2. Oder die Mp3 zusammen schneiden, die er mit dem P. Super exportiert hat.


lg A.


----------



## planb2000 (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
vielen Dank an Euch beide für die Tips, komme aber erst am WE dazu das zu bearbeiten, ich melde mich dann wieder.


Grüße


----------

